# iTunes synching



## mga44 (Feb 14, 2010)

We have several iPod/iPad/iPhone devices, all of which so far has run unsynchronised with iTunes. iTunes has been used to manually drag/drop music from our NAS collection, but this is getting out of hand and we need to create sync profiles with iTunes. I'm realising that creating a replica of a device into an iTunes library is impossible - sync seems be a 1-way thing in the Apple world. Is that really so? What are my options?

My next headache is the fact that our music collection a +100GB thing, and each device will only want to have sub-sections of the collection. So how do I go about that? I would hate to create multiple music collections on the NAS to serve each device.

Last point; when creating libraries, iTunes links to music in a certain physical library on the PC - how do I change to a folder on a network drive? Can I make it look in several pinpointed folders?

I'm new in iTunes, so please bear with me - but please help


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

> ...creating a replica of a device into an iTunes library is impossible


You can backup your device to iTunes, except for media files synced from your PC, basically only purchased items get backed up along with settings, apps, photos etc. But there are third party tools to transfer data from iDevice to PC/Mac.



> and each device will only want to have sub-sections of the collection.


I think iTunes will sync all checked songs in the Library to associated with it device. If you want different devices have different music, you will have to create separate lists for them somewhere. So maybe you can create separate playlists in iTunes, called iPhone, iPad, iPod and sync them to corresponding devices one by one. You will have to remember to check (on Music tab of the connected device) every time which playlist is marked before you sync.

To add folder to the library go to File -> Add Folder to Library...

Make sure you uncheck _Copy files to iTunes Media folder when adding to library_ in Advanced section of Preferences before you add that NAS collection.


----------

